# Help with Labor questions



## Larishia (May 30, 2006)

My Toots had her very first litter starting yesterday, "Memorial Day", at around 7:30 pm. Her second one came at about 11:19pm and the third at 11:42pm. it is now 12:18pm the next day and everyone is eating fine but how do I know if she is done? She still has a big stomach and it is kind of hard to the touch. How big are their litters usually? Do you think 3 is all she had? I am worried! :sad2


----------



## Larishia (May 30, 2006)

*help with labor questions*

I just called the vet and I was told that with having 3 she might be done but they also said that sometimes they will take up to a 24 hour break inbetween. **** and I thought when I had my baby I had the labor that never ended! But I was wondering if there is a sure tell of if she has any more babies on the way. I am still worried.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

A vet can examine her and feel if there are any kittens left, an experienced breeder can do it on her/his own, but I don't recommend any inexperienced to start pressing on a possible pregnant cats stomach. Take her to the vet if you're worried about here but if she and the kittens are doing fine... just take it easy.


----------



## LettuceLady (Nov 8, 2004)

My friend who breeds persians, has x-rays done a week before the mother is due to be safe.


----------

